# Stamford Block Island race



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Just about to head out to do the Stamford Ct /Block Island race. First gun is around 1400 this afternoon. Been looking forward and excited about this race for almost 3 months since I was asked to crew on a Frers 33 - "Audacious" out of MYC. Have been doing Off soundings on that boat the last 2yrs, Great skipper. Looks like it will be interesting weather the next couple of days - follies and cold.

Peter


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Hope you get some breeze. Doesn't seem like much right now. Those Frers often give us trouble until the waves get a chance to build.


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got Frers 33 on the brain right now. Hoping one will be the next boat.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Heard from friends that it was a beat out and a beat back. Saw some of them returning on Saturday evening, lucky for them they had an incoming tide at that point; breezes were light and flukey. Finishes for our friends were late Saturday night and early Sunday: a long race by recent standards.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just as tough for us. A dead run from the Bay to Block on Sat and the same to return on Mon, although, little wind on Mon. Lot's of motoring, unfortunately.

For Memorial Day weekend, Block was deserted. At least a dozen open moorings on both Sat and Sun night. Maybe 8 or 10 boats in the entire anchorage. It's been a long cold spring and it seems many are way behind the curve. Going to hurt the locals, if it doesn't pick up soon.


----------

